# Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!



## Neffe (23. März 2005)

Hallo @ all! 

Komme in der Woche nach Ostern nach Kappeln um die Heringe zu ärgern.
Wollte, wo ich schon mal da bin , aber auch das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren.
Wir haben einen Ferienwohnung in Olpenitz. Wie auf der Karte zu sehen ist liegt es ja ganz dicht an der See.
Jetzt meine Fragen!
a) Kann mir jemand eine Stelle in der Nähe verraten wo sich das Brandungsangeln lohnen würde?(Ist das erste mal, sollte nicht gleich ein Reinfall werden. Brauch keine vollen Tüten. Jedoch wäre der ein oder andere Zupfer nicht schlecht)
b) Habt ihr Infos was zur Zeit läuft?!
c) Welche Montage würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen?
Danke schon mal im voraus!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## Klaus-a. (24. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Also wenn du in Olpenitz wohnst,dann bist du eigentlich an der Quelle.
Du kannst gut Brandungsangeln in Weidefeld am Strand ca.500m Luftlinie von Olpenitz,oder eben zur Schleimündung laufen das ist eigentlich die Top-Stelle.
Fußmarsch ca.45min. je nach Körperliche verfassung würde ich sagen  :q .


----------



## Neffe (25. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Werd es auf jeden Fall versuchen.

Danke für den Tipp. Hast Du erfahrungen im Bereich Rabelsund gemacht?
Wo bekomm ich eigendlich Watwürmer her? Muss ich die selber suchen? Findet man genug zum Fischen?
Was kosten die überhaupt?
Wie Du siehst blutiger Anfänger!
MfG Neffe


----------



## Neffe (28. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Sonst niemand da der mir Ratschläge geben könnte?

Bin wirklich dankbar für jeden Tipp!!!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## Marc R. (29. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Moin,

Schleimündung ist schon die Topstelle, wie Klaus A. sagt. 
Rabelsund kannst du knicken, war auch mal 'ne sehr fängige Stelle, an der ich sehr gerne geangelt habe, wurde aber von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Habe dort dieses Jahr keinen maßigen Fisch gefangen und werde dort wohl auch nicht mehr so schnell hin, solange mir andere Angler von ähnlichen Ergebnissen berichten.
Wattwürmer kannst du z.B. im Wassersportzentrum in Kappeln bei Frank Piotter kaufen. Preis etwa bei 9€ pro 50Stück.


----------



## Gast 1 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Es ist da teilweise recht flach, 
außerdem hast Du nur Brandung bei östlichen Richtungen.

Aber wenn das klappt, sollten schon ein paar Platten rauskommen.

Informiere Dich vor Ort, wo Du angeln darfst. Olpenitz ist Militärgebiet.

Allerdings habe ich da bisher noch nicht geangelt. Meine Tips sind vom Hörensagen.


----------



## Froschfitz (30. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Tach,

Schleimünde, mal geil, mal katastrophal! Das mit den 45 Min zu Fuß kommt hin. Nimm dir ein ErsatzT-shirt mit und zieh dich auf dem Hinweg nicht zu dick an. Außerdem zählt hier jedes Gewicht, daher ist klein(st)es Gepäck angesagt. Solltest du einen Platz auf der Mole finden, benötigst du nicht einmal einen Rutenständer und kannst sie an die Mole stellen. Nimm also nicht unbedingt deine besten Ruten mit. Die Mole ist aber auch gerne mal besetzt.
Erkundige dich vor deinem Tripp unbedingt unter www.bsh.de nach den Strömungen. Läuft das Wasser aus der Schlei, dann kannst du zu Hause bleiben, denn dann fleißt das Wasser einem reißenden Fluss ähnlich aus der Schlei. Und das macht keinen Spaß.
Sollte es gut beißen, dann denke immer daran: Du musst den Fang auch noch zurück schleppen!!!! Insofern würde ich dir nicht mehr als 50 Würmer empfehlen. Am Besten du machst die Fische noch vor Ort sauber. Und schnippel auch die Köppe ab, denn die wiegen ja auch was.
Bei dem Ostwind zur Zeit müsste es da jetzt eigentlich gut beißen. Viel Spaß

Froschfitz


----------



## Wulli (1. April 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Moin, moin


wenn ich an der Schleimündung angel, dann immer von der Seite der "Giftbude" aus. Da kommt man aber "leider" nur mit dem Boot hin:q . Schleimünde ist für mich immer eine Top-Plattfisch Stelle. 
Von der Seite Olpenitz kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich, wie gesagt immer mit dem Boot unterwegs bin. Aber wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat, dann kann ich nur dazu raten, die Montagen mit Seeringlern zu bestücken!!! Das ist hier der Top-Köder - zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung. Die zweite gute Stelle befindet sich von der Schlei aus gesehen auf der linken Seite, nach der zweiten Tonne. Dort habe ich die größten Flundern gefangen. 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## holzwurm (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

moin moin .
also meine eindrücke zu olpenitz schleimünde ,ich bin öffters dort und lohnen tut es sich (meisst kommt auf die schleiströmung ab ) immer vor weg :wenig ist oft mehr den der weg ist ******** weit    LOS GEHT ES: man muss zum bundeswehr standort olpenitz fahren dan sich vor der einfahrt zum standort ( dort sein auto parken) links halten ab hier geht es zu fuss über einen acker 
ca 50m bis man am flachen wasser ist nun zum fussmarsch es geht immer am zaun zur rechten seite immer endlang an einer ca 45 grad betonschräge (also mit mal eben laufen mit frau kind und kegel um den tag zu verbringen VERGESST es ) richtung schleimünde in einer entfernung sieht man einen leuchtturm nach ca 30 min schräge kommt dan endlich schilff durch das man laufen muss (alles ist aber mit trockenen schuhen zu schaffen) dan sind es nur noch 15 min und man sieht rechte hand die bundeswehr mit zaunende am meer von dort an nach links laufend liegt ein wunderschöner strand abschnitt ca 150m der bis zur mole läuft die mole geht weit in s meer hinein hier kann man endweder oben auf der mole oder 1 stockwerck tiefer angeln ,auch trockenen fusses hier gehen sehr gut dorsch und platten und hornhechte 
wer fotos haben möchte kann mir schreiben um ca eindrücke sich selber machen zu können ps : aufgrund des turms ist es auch möglich auch mal die lampe zu vergessen es ist immer etwas licht vorhanden .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln /Schleimündung?!*

Hallo Neffe,

ein sehr guter Platz zum Brandungsangeln ist auch Schönhagen. Das liegt ganz in der Nähe von Olpenitz. Wenn du in schönhagen nach rechts gehst und im Bereich der beginnenden Steilküste angelst, dann wirfst Du auch schon mit kürzeren Würfen in tieferes Wasser. Es kann allerdings passieren, das dieser Bereich von Meerforellenanglern bevölkert ist, denn für die Meerforellenanglerei  ist das auch ein bekannter Platz.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------

